# BSNL/MTNL 3G ON iPad/iPhone (Easy Setup)



## honinder (Oct 2, 2010)

*techwek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/bsnlmtnl3gon-ipad.jpg

Here is a Quick and easy guide for you to setup Bsnl/Mtnl 3g on your iPad and iPhone

*For Setting Up BSNL 3G on iPhone or iPad:* Open Settings > General > Network. Under Network Settings, open Cellular Data Network and set APN as “bsnlnet”. Leave the username and password field blank and restart your device. You are done

*For Setting Up MTNL 3G on iPhone or iPad:* Open Settings > General > Network. Under Network Settings, open Cellular Data Network and set APN as “pps3g” (for prepaid users) and “mtnl3g” (for postpaid users). Enter “mtnl” as username and “mtnl123” as password. Wohooo, You are Done..

Enjoy using BSNL/MTNL 3g on your iPad or iPhone


*techwek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/microsim.jpgNote that BSNL does not provide the micro sim which goes in the iPad’s sim slot. But there is an easy workaround. All you need to do is cut the BSNL sim to the size of the AT&T sim bundled with the iPad. Just place the AT&T sim over the BSNL sim (matching the orientation using the diagonal edge) and cut it using a pair of scissors. Make sure you leave the same amount of edge space around the chip as in the AT&T sim

Source: TechWek


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 4, 2010)

APN varies from region to region,

I'm using 'gprssouth.cellone.in for my iphone 4!


----------

